# New to the BMW World - coding for the 6NR option that activates BMW Apps



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Could you send me the info as well, Shawn? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daves535 said:


> Could you send me the info as well, Shawn? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Terrific! Thank you!


----------



## benkai (May 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi. Could You provide me info about FSC code for BMW Apps ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benkai said:


> Hi. Could You provide me info about FSC code for BMW Apps ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mikealley.w9msk (Oct 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your car must have 609 Nav Pro and 6VC Combox, then you need a 9C BMW Apps FSC Enabling Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN that must then be Imported and Activated in your CIC Head Unit, and then car coded for 6NR BMW Apps.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn, one more request for the FSC code... thanks! ~ Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikealley.w9msk said:


> Shawn, one more request for the FSC code... thanks! ~ Mike


PM sent.


----------



## Cdmonk (Jun 13, 2021)

sorry to dig up an old thread. Looking to enable BMW apps on a 2014 435i @shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cdmonk said:


> sorry to dig up an old thread. Looking to enable BMW apps on a 2014 435i @shawnsheridan


PM sent.


----------



## bbatemon (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan I just did retrofit on 2012 F12 CIC to NBT “no emulator” managed to get NBT and New Screen working with sound but Navigation is grayed…. CIC had active AppID 17, 19, 1B, 6F, 9C, 9B, & 2D. 
Need help with all possible FSC codes for retrofitted NBT. Let me know what information U need from me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bbatemon said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan I just did retrofit on 2012 F12 CIC to NBT “no emulator” managed to get NBT and New Screen working with sound but Navigation is grayed…. CIC had active AppID 17, 19, 1B, 6F, 9C, 9B, & 2D.
> Need help with all possible FSC codes for retrofitted NBT. Let me know what information U need from me.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bbatemon (Dec 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks.


----------



## jromanc78 (Oct 19, 2012)

How can I get the fsc code for this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jromanc78 said:


> How can I get the fsc code for this?


PM sent.


----------



## magpies14 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry to bother you Shawn.. but how do i add 6NR to my 2016 x3 f25


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magpies14 said:


> Sorry to bother you Shawn.. but how do i add 6NR to my 2016 x3 f25


PM sent.


----------

